# cracked oil pan real bad....thoughts?



## mikemadry94 (Oct 3, 2016)

2001 audi tt cracked oil pan aftering hitting rock...I pulled over after 5 seconds and car was still running fine when I turned it off....What are your thoughts after the picture and facts


----------

